# UK Deposits



## cmcg (14 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
Can anyone please advise if there is a website similar to this where I can get a summary of the best deposit rates available in the UK and NI?
Many thanks in advance


----------



## millieforbes (14 Jul 2011)

Www.moneysavingexpert.com


----------



## cmcg (21 Jul 2011)

Thanks for that guys, much appreciated!


----------

